# Looking for reputable malinois breeders



## gary wright (Apr 13, 2014)

Looking for reputable malinois breeders
I am looking for reputable malimois breeders in Georgia, South Carolina or North Carolina. I am wanting a female mal pup. I am not in a big hurry. I jus t want to see if I can get recommendation so. Good quality breeders, that are not going to break the bank and make it all about money. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Please see http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/looking-reputable-malinois-breeders-37665/


----------

